# Petra Gerster upsala, trägt weiß!! (9x)



## tommi4343 (1 Feb. 2011)

Da zeigt sie mal Ihre Beine im TV und schon gehts schief!! :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2011)

netter upskirt


----------



## coolmax (1 Feb. 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## spitzweck (1 Feb. 2011)

Danke für den viel zu seltenen Anblick :thumbup:


----------



## mc-hammer (1 Feb. 2011)

tolle frau!


----------



## ravwerner (1 Feb. 2011)

gut getroffen


----------



## stummel (2 Feb. 2011)

Sehr schön  Schade das es das Bild nicht in HD gibt


----------



## cam1003000 (2 Feb. 2011)

Danke schön!


----------



## jepsen (2 Feb. 2011)

sexy sexy die lady, auf solche bilder hat man doch schon ewig mal gewartet


----------



## Alibaba13 (2 Feb. 2011)

cool!!! Danke.


----------



## paul77 (3 Feb. 2011)

danke


----------



## joeg (3 Feb. 2011)

schöne Einsichten:thumbup


----------



## Sonne18 (3 Feb. 2011)

Danke !! 

Petra ein sehr attraktive Frau


----------



## joedet (3 Feb. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder der Traumfrau Petra


----------



## dumbas (3 Feb. 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## couriousu (3 Feb. 2011)

ob Du Dich da mit 'schwarz' und 'weiß' vertan hast?


----------



## bangad (3 Feb. 2011)

danke dafür


----------



## schneeberger (4 Feb. 2011)

Ist doch toll !!!!


----------



## jogger (4 Feb. 2011)

:thumbup:sehr gut aufgepaßt


----------



## HansJBraun (7 Feb. 2011)

Unglaublich, aber wahr.
Sehr gut gemcht!!!!

Schönen Dank!


----------



## gymax11 (7 Feb. 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## silkedwt (8 Feb. 2011)

entweder bin ich Farbenblind oder hier hat sich jemand vertan. Also ich sehe da nichts weißes


----------



## kroppstar (9 Feb. 2011)

Danke!


----------



## spitzweck (9 Feb. 2011)

Danke, das sieht man viel zu selten


----------



## Körmit312 (12 Feb. 2011)

Die Petra ist doch immer wieder gern gesehen: danke!


----------



## Pivi (12 Feb. 2011)

Schön Frau, geile Strumpfhose


----------



## Saftsack (14 Feb. 2011)

Danke für Petra


----------



## zolianita (14 Feb. 2011)

super klasse


----------



## lupolupolupo (15 Feb. 2011)

Danke ... :thumbup:


----------



## Ewald (15 Feb. 2011)

[Sehr schön danke


----------



## jack25 (25 Feb. 2011)

Scheint Sie nicht gewohnt zu sein die Gute, daß man mehr sieht als nur den Oberkörper!


----------



## froggyfroggy (25 Feb. 2011)

thx


----------



## CarlCube (26 Feb. 2011)

Superansicht, so kannte ich sie noch nicht!!!


----------



## LBJ23 (27 Feb. 2011)

danke für einen schönen einblick einer schönen frau


----------



## Miggemogga (28 Feb. 2011)

merci


----------



## hirnknall (28 Feb. 2011)

Ich kann da ehrlich gesagt gar nix erkennen


----------



## profan2001 (28 Feb. 2011)

tolle bilder einr tollen frau:thumbup:


----------



## Paul75 (10 Aug. 2012)

ein traum diese frau!!!


----------



## Jone (11 Aug. 2012)

Klasse aufgepasst. Danke für diese Pics :drip:


----------



## klappstuhl (11 Aug. 2012)

Wie nett von ihr 
Danke!


----------



## Motor (13 Aug. 2012)

schöner Einblick,danke


----------



## urf (24 Aug. 2012)

alt aber nett ;-)


----------



## Tittelelli (24 Aug. 2012)

wer da was sieht hält auch Lena Meyer für sexy


----------



## scrabby (25 Aug. 2012)

dangö


----------



## lenzi4 (2 Sep. 2012)

Echt Stark!!!


----------



## elbsegler (23 Sep. 2012)

sehr schön:thx:


----------



## Sarafin (23 Sep. 2012)

was weißes seh ich auch nicht


----------



## susanne (6 Okt. 2012)

It's great. Thank you!!!


----------



## uFFsel (6 Okt. 2012)

Was für Schnappschüsse dabei rum kommen


----------



## RoudeLeiw (6 Okt. 2012)

:thx: danke


----------



## willy wutz (4 Okt. 2014)

Ich glaube Petra würde uns gerne noch viiiieeel mehr zeigen - wenn man sie nur ließe?..! Vor allem ihr geiler Hintern in ihren schönen engen Kostümröcken würde mir gefallen...


----------



## mawimbi (25 Nov. 2014)

Sehr sehr schön


----------



## stummel (25 Nov. 2014)

In welcher Sendung war denn das????Und welches Datum???


----------



## Wiggerl (25 Nov. 2014)

net übel


----------



## schütze1 (25 Nov. 2014)

gut getroffen aber ein bischen unscharf


----------



## schütze1 (25 Nov. 2014)

gut aber warum so unscharf


----------



## baloogoy (17 Dez. 2014)

danke für petra


----------



## angelika (4 Sep. 2017)

Vielen Dank für diese tollen Einblicke


----------

